# Nos....



## Guest (Sep 2, 2003)

I have a 92 se-r and it has intake header and exhaust...what is the SAFEST way to install???? WET OR DRY...PLEASE REPLY...thanks


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Damp


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NAAAAAAAWWWWWWSSSSSSS.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wet is always better then dry.


----------



## CT/SE-R (Oct 11, 2002)

91 SE-R cai,catback,fuel pressurer riser
and NX wet system 75shot ( Best bang for your buck)


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i think nitrous sucks,its like if u had no brain and u just go with what everyone else has...
and its called nitrous!


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *i think nitrous sucks,its like if u had no brain and u just go with what everyone else has...
> and its called nitrous! *


nacho nissan u think nitrous sucks where both in houston ill show you how much nitrous sucks in a b13


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *i think nitrous sucks,its like if u had no brain and u just go with what everyone else has...
> and its called nitrous! *


"it's like if u had no brain and u just go..." ummmm...

leaving grammar aside... what foolishness is this? 

*NOS!!!* is a respectable, cheap way to kick your a$$


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

err... it's N2O... NOS is just a brand...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

niky said:


> *err... it's N2O... NOS is just a brand...  *


Really??? I didn't get that...

that's why it was in bold to aggitate the nitrous etiquette crowd, apparently... it worked

you know that until you came on these boards and got flamed or watched someone else get flamed you said the same thing... what's that... you didn't.... uh huh.


----------



## CT/SE-R (Oct 11, 2002)

I think Nacho is mad because He/She
can't put nitrous on that garbage ass
sentra xe (ga16de) 
three words for you
Can't handle nitrous


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oops, sorry, boyo... i didn't see who was posting...

but still... no MORE *NOS!!!!*... i'm not an etiquette freak... the sound just pisses me off. 

hehehe...


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I watch the battle between nitrous and non-nitrous guys all the time, import and domestic. Personally, I wouldn't have done it untill I got a nitrous kit for a hell of a deal(traded my radio for it). The reason I never liked the bottle was for one simple reason. What happens when I'm doin the damn thing on the street at 3am and I forgot to fill my bottle. True its my dumb ass fault for forgetting how much I had in the bottle, but its still something that can happen to anybody. I like my car to be fast all the time, not for 14 seconds at a time. I'm sure we'd all like to get a DET or a bad ass all motor car, but the reality of it is, not many of us have an extra couple grand laying around to do either the way we'd like. So that makes a bottle the best bang for the buck for track/street racing. And while I'll still say "Bottles are for Babies", I'll secretly be flicking the switch for that extra 75 horses.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hehe... nitrous systems are ubiquitous here... turbos, not so... (if you don't count the guys swapping EVO engines into their stock looking Mitsu Lancers... but I'm still not sure about doing it... a new nitrous kit is still more expensive than a ghetto turbo... and they make about the same power... 

of course, a ghetto turbo WILL blow your engine if you don't do it right.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

CT/SE-R said:


> *I think Nacho is mad because He/She
> can't put nitrous on that garbage ass
> sentra xe (ga16de)
> three words for you
> Can't handle nitrous *


aite!Lets see who makes fun of who when i get my 240 with a sr20de*t*  with no "nos..."


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

CT/SE-R said:


> *I think Nacho is mad because He/She
> can't put nitrous on that garbage ass
> sentra xe (ga16de)
> three words for you
> Can't handle nitrous *


Hey man i wouldnt be talking like that. We have ppl on this forums that are spraying with there 1.6


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

CT/SE-R said:


> *garbage ass
> sentra xe (ga16de) *


Wow, you're really smart. 

I've love to see you say something like that to Mike Young.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

niky said:


> *hehe... nitrous systems are ubiquitous here... turbos, not so... (if you don't count the guys swapping EVO engines into their stock looking Mitsu Lancers... but I'm still not sure about doing it... a new nitrous kit is still more expensive than a ghetto turbo... and they make about the same power...
> 
> of course, a ghetto turbo WILL blow your engine if you don't do it right.  *



you can get a wet kit the whole thing for about 500 bones..
Idon't think you could get turboed for that?? not sure


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *aite!Lets see who makes fun of who when i get my 240 with a sr20det  with no "nos..." *


Yeah.... yeah... and when I roll up in my new Calloway Corvette... we will see who will be crying... 

No one is making fun of you... until now... sorry. We were just pointing out to you that you were ignorant... that's maybe worse though.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *Wow, you're really smart.
> 
> I've love to see you say something like that to Mike Young. *


Haha! Your avatar is killing me!:thumbup:


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

niky said:


> *ubiquitous *


Ummmm...... I've heard it before... but ummmm.... 

hold on

Dictionary.com to the rescue:

ubiquitous

adj. 

Being or seeming to be everywhere at the same time; omnipresent: “plodded through the shadows fruitlessly like an ubiquitous spook” (Joseph Heller). 

Quality wordage man!


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

i spray a 50 shot in my ga16 with no problem. if you do it right with the right launch and everything, you should be good. ive gone through 3 clutches so far. im running an a c t right now and its holding up pretty good.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *Yeah.... yeah... and when I roll up in my new Calloway Corvette... we will see who will be crying...
> 
> No one is making fun of you... until now... sorry. We were just pointing out to you that you were ignorant... that's maybe worse though. *


Anothor domestic lover...


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

NOS is what high school people have at parties to get high. Nitrous is what makes cars go faster or blow up, depending on whether or not you know what you're doing. As for the Nitrous vs. others, I feel both is good, a big fat turbo with Nitrous to help the bottom end.  Then you can go really fast!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *Anothor domestic lover... *


Nacho... nacho... nacho... macho... nacho... I thought you had given up but apparently not. I really hope the rolled eyes are supposed to be a " hah, i'm just joking" cause if not... you are vacant of all things good. 

First, I guess I am "Anothor" domestic lover. I like cool cars (and the english language) and if the C-5 coupe isn't a cool car to you... even more so after callaway gets a hold of it... you have problems. 

Second, I like all cars as long as they are good cars. C-5, great car, world class car. Not as fast as some things now but for the price it can't be beat.

BTW... all the domestics i've owned... would have stomped your xe. Roadrace or drag.... sorry.


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

My personal opinion on nitrous, bottles are for babies. You don't get the same respect with nitrous that you do with turbo, supercharging or all-motor. I probably just got a lot of people to hate me, but when I hear about a car running 11's on nitrous, I just kinda think that he cheated. If you have an extremely powerful car that is turbocharged and you use nitrous at the bottom end to help spool time, that's not bad. But if I strapped nitrous on my 92 Sentra, I could beat a lot of cars but everyone would just be like, "Well, he's running nitrous, what do you expect". I'd much rather turbo to get my victories and respect. But I don't know, whatever.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Just to add another opinion here, how much does it cost to refill a bottle? I've never done it, so I have no idea, but for those who think Nitrous is cheaper, is it still cheaper after you refill the bottle a bunch of times? A turbo doesn't need to be refilled, or at least I don't think it does... Maybe refill tranny parts... So yeah, how much does it cost?


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

30dollars puts a smile on my face to refill my bottle


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't really understand the "cheating" mentality. I know alot of guys who will say that bolting on a turbo is cheating, or bolting on a supercharger is cheating. The point is that they are all power adders, and since we are all car guys we tend to be loyal one way or another... I have driven cars with 2 of the 3... I own three dsm's all AWD turbos have driven a supercharged 5.0 Fox-body mustang, and I love them both. I plan on running probably a 50 shot on my sr20 when I swap it into my sentra XE. There is no reason to pick on guys for their personal choice... Oh, and the import vs. domestic crap... COME ON GROW UP. A car is a car is a car is a car, American, Japanese, Italian, German, Korean, supercharged, Turbocharged, Juiced, RWD, FWD, AWD.. They're all the same.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> *Oh, and the import vs. domestic crap... COME ON GROW UP. A car is a car is a car is a car, American, Japanese, Italian, German, Korean, supercharged, Turbocharged, Juiced, RWD, FWD, AWD.. They're all the same. *


Nacho... you hear that? Although... i'd have to clarify, a good car, is a good car, is a good car,.... american.... japanese... etc.  Because you know all of them make some crap occasionally.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ehem... Americans more than most... ... except maybe the French!





(waiting to get flamed!)


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

niky said:


> *ehem... Americans more than most... ... except maybe the French!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would tend to agree. P.S. Renault and Nissan... they're in cahoots

but once again... a good car is just that... no matter who makes it.

Also... on a personal note... I may be purchasing a 90' 240 SX to add to my nissan collection.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *Nacho... you hear that? Although... i'd have to clarify, a good car, is a good car, is a good car,.... american.... japanese... etc.  Because you know all of them make some crap occasionally. *


 i guess u have that right...
but tell that to the shit talkers that hate on japan cars...u damn "american muscle" lovers...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Also... on a personal note... I may be purchasing a 90' 240 SX to add to my nissan collection. 


thats so tyte...
make sure its a hatchback


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

If there is one reason why American muscle lovers dont like japanesse cars its mostly for the reason that they have a stereotypical ricer boy image. I mean come on, a kid today goes out and buys a honda (or any japan car) for $20k, puts all this engine crap and turbo and nitrous for who knows how many thousands and then makes it look like a plastic piece of crap meant to be miniature batmobile. that felt good to say  i love american muscle, obviously i mean i own a '70 Chevy....but i still love the little cars especially nissan. the only one i can't stand is honda because of the stereotypical image. But i just had to say all this cause you all started a small import vs domestic war...i mean who cares? little cars from japan w/4cyl aren't even close to being in the same class as big american cars w/V8....its just pure physics. Every car has its place........and if it makes you feel better i'm sure a crappy french car could out corner my chevy any day  and by the way...i believe nitrous is only if you want to run in a class bigger than you..(ie: trying to beat that C5 )

BTW...i'm not an import hater just to set this straight before people start yelling at me. I plan to do turbo engine crap on my nissan in the future too


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

like your sig... I assume you were peeling Honda bits off your wheels all day. 

in addendum to my comment on crappy french cars... I actuallyy think the Peugot 206 is kind of nice.

It's true, small cars may never be in the same league as muscle machines when it comes to a horsepower showdown, but they do a lot better on track.  ...I still for the life of me can't understand the compunction people have of trying to drag race V8s at stoplights... I mean, who cares? A modded engine beats no mods any day, and if it doesn't, or if the other guy spent more on HIS car, it's just plain embarrasing... so why set yourself up?

I'm a firm believer in live and let live... as long as no ******* domestic-lovers trample on me with their iron bison, I won't feel the urge to bite back with my 2 liter mosquito.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

lol..you couldn't have put it better. and actually i think the last car i actually raced and beat was a mustang  i dont intimidate imports with my chevy just cause its not nice. but i'll give them a go if they bug me enough. And if you dont understand why ppl drag race V8's at stoplights.....its cause there is nothing else like having 400lbs-ft pushing your ass in the seat in a one block drive but then i can't understand why some guys in imports put mufflers the size of coffee cans on their cars. i suppose somethings some people will never understandand and yeah, the puegot 206 is ok..looks a little funky but i've heard its good. and I wouldn't diss french cars to bad seeing as how Renault owns like 70%of nissan or something like that, i forget the whole story.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> *its cause there is nothing else like having 400lbs-ft pushing your ass in the seat in a one block drive but then i can't understand why some guys in imports put mufflers the size of coffee cans on their cars. *



FYI, by the end of the year many 4 cylinder engine powered cars will be running faster times in the 1/4 than any funny car... Sometimes I just wish people would take the time to read a little before posting.... What the NHRA import classes sometime, they have got the top fuel guys shitting in their pants!!!

This is the kind of condescension I was reffering to. You are suggesting that your 400lb/ft of detroit muscle are superior to the import parked next to it with a fart cannon on it.... the point is that people do what they like. and on many cars, most notably turbocharged ones a straight through exhaust gives more power than a typical "American Iron" Flowmaster... Not to mention it weighs less. Now while I agree with you that 400lb/ft of torque is fun, I prefer the feeling of 8000rpms reverberating through a chassis that weighs in at less than 6000lbs and sending a chill up my spine. I like the sound of a nice V-tec engine with a coffee can (provided it has a resonator), I also like the sound of a 454 thrumming through just a glasspack. Different strokes for different folks. Personally I would rather have my Talon putting down 410hp and 380lb-ft of torque and revving to 8000rpm than having to shift a 350 with 380hp and 410lb-ft of torque at 3500 rpm.. You won't ask why when I fly by in the last 300 ft of the track.. 

Btw If I could have any car it would be a Zo6, but I will have to live with what I can afford, and sadly that involves nothing with more than four cylinders for the time being.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I never suggested detroit iron is superior. what i was trying to get at is just that different people like different things. I like both. I have my days where i want to drive a big assed boat and i have my days where i want to drive a little screamer. I like high rev shifting..its just as fun. And i'm not going to get into the debate of NHRA racing. and not all V8's shift at 3500  and i think right now the big thing against domestics is asking how much money i throw away each week in gas


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Amen to that! I've always preferred finess to brute strength, and the Japanese are good with that. Finess is also much better on gas...


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> *I never suggested detroit iron is superior. what i was trying to get at is just that different people like different things. I like both. I have my days where i want to drive a big assed boat and i have my days where i want to drive a little screamer. I like high rev shifting..its just as fun. And i'm not going to get into the debate of NHRA racing. and not all V8's shift at 3500  and i think right now the big thing against domestics is asking how much money i throw away each week in gas  *


Sorry... I understood that you do appreciate both, I was just ranting about the guys who sit there and talk about torque is so much more important than horsepower, not realizing that they are mathematical functions of each other.

I actually know a guy who has got a 350 fully built as a race motor he was going to put in a camaro, but wound up selling the car before he finished the motor.... So he put it in a 1/2 ton pickup truck... Redline 8500rpm!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

sweet! i take it he wouldn't want to sell the engine though would he  And yeah, torque and horsepower are in the same equation. Dont ask me the mathematicals of it...and thats in a different subject anyhow. But the torque gets you off the line and the horse pulls to down the lane. And back to the subject of the thread...nitrous carries you through faster


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

The other night at the races, a 2nd gen DSM convertible(FMI, boost controller, bottle) handed a '03 supercharged Cobra its ass. If any of you have ever witnessed one of these things squirt off the line like a bat out of hell, you'll agree that just seeing the look on this guys face made when he got beat by a 4cyl convertible kinda puts things in perspective. Nitrous makes great sleepers. Most guys won't know you've got it untill its too late, you can throw it on anything. Making any car a fun toy.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nitrous goes hand in hand with the idea of a sleeper. I mean...lets make an example. A Geo Prizm...people see a geo prizm and think "hey its just a geo no big deal". Well prizms had toyota 4AFE engines in them....which aren't that bad to begin with and then a few hundred bucks and you can do 4AGE with nitrous.....now who here thinks they can beat a Geo  point is nitrous originated in the 60's as an idea to beat the competition without them knowing what hit them...and it works. BTW, i almost bought a Corrolla GT-S with a 4AGE so be glad i decided on the pulsar instead. I like nissan better anyhow, makes you feel like you aren't one of "them"


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

o yeah...
well if 4 cylinder engines are too gay to hang with v8's,then why do u see lancer evos pushing close to 300 horses out of just 2.0l?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

did somebody say that 4 cyl engines were gay ?? And yeah Subaru WRX and Mitsu EVO can push close to 300 stock....more power to them for doing it. But I tell ya though...a V8 with dual overhead cam, hemi styled combustion chambers and top of the line alloyed materials with MPFI and a turbo running on 93octane would be very very strong. but this isnt' a domestic vs import arguement is it. actually look at nissans V8...and thats very very mild for a little V8. and why do people try to argue about superiority of engines that are 30 years or more apart in technology?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *o yeah...
> well if 4 cylinder engines are too gay to hang with v8's,then why do u see lancer evos pushing close to 300 horses out of just 2.0l? *


Who said that? nacho... are you making stuff up? I think you have what Freud would call "man w/ 4 cylinder complex". I'm comfortable w/ my 4 cylinder...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

if u didnt say it thats good 4 u!
and i mean the sorry type of gay...
and im telling this to the lil shit talkers in here,so if the suit fits u,wear it!


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *if u didnt say it thats good 4 u!
> and i mean the sorry type of gay...
> and im telling this to the lil shit talkers in here,so if the suit fits u,wear it! *


Did you even read any posts in this thread? NO ONE was bashing four cylinder engines. There are no "lil" shit talkers in here. I don't think "U" should be flaming people for no reason.

Anyway, I think the suit fits "U".... Read "b4" "U" post.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Thank you...and this is a place to talk and helpp each otehr out with nissans...not to bash one another...and yes i'm having a bad typign day


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm kinda seein cars like the mitsu evolution as an Asian-ized muscle car rebirth. Think about it... The classic 60's muscle car was an average, run of the mill sedan with a big f*****g engine shoved into it. (Think Pontiac LeMans becomes GTO.) The Lancer is an average economy type sedan that gets a seriously powerful engine shoved into it and called an evolution. The difference is that the 60's cars had to have big engines to make serious torque to push serious weight. Thanks to modern lightweight materials ya just don't need so much torque anymore. Just kinda seems like cars like the evo or wrx (legacy with a beastly engine) could be seen as a modern interpertation of an old classic. Not only that, (correct me if I'm wrong) won't a stock lancer or wrx sti beat or at least hang with any of the best muscle from the 60's? When you look at it this way, the american vs foreign argument seems kinda irrelevant cuz the new pocket rockets are doin the same thing as the old V8's, they just don't need as much displacement and torque cuz they've been engineered so much lighter.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I agree with you. Its all a big circle in a way, we're coming back into the hotrods but today its the imports. And with technology of today you dont need big cubes and a ton of torque to push the little car. And yes a WRX and EVO will run with or beat the ol' boats. And we dont have cars that have 20cubic feet of trunk space or room inside to seat 7 people comfortably, therefor most cars dont need much of an engine.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> *. Not only that, (correct me if I'm wrong) won't a stock lancer or wrx sti beat or at least hang with any of the best muscle from the 60's? When you look at it this way, the american vs foreign argument seems kinda irrelevant cuz the new pocket rockets are doin the same thing as the old V8's, they just don't need as much displacement and torque cuz they've been engineered so much lighter. *


Yeah... it would keep up w/ many of them... but why? it's not really power to weigh in the case of the sti and evo. It's because of 4wd. They make up so much time just at the start. For example... I saw a WRX on the road... he pulled up next to me in my sentra. He reved. I looked at him and shaked my head no. he rolled down his window and I said... "not from the line man!" He said " Smart man." We were on a vacant street somewhere... maybe it was a dragstrip...... anyway... since we didn't race off the line, I was able to keep up neck and neck w/ him, in my lil' ol' sentra. He would have beat me by like a sec. off the line. Anyway the guy was really cool and he's like what engine is that? "sr20" ohhhh.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Actually, it's a combination of weight, AWD and power... ever pick up Evo body panels... I can tell you this... those aluminum pieces are as light as paper... feels like you could crush them with your bare hands...  ...I'm watching my car-pimp work his way through a swap, and those body panels are liiiight... lighter than carbon-fiber or fiberglass pieces... and they are niiiice.

EVOs and STi's are both lighter and structurally stronger than stock cars... and they'd make mincemeat of most muscle cars at the track (as long as it's twisty enough...  ...American Muscle rules American Ovals...  )

I think the real modern interpretation of Old Time Muscle are cars like the Spec-V, Mazdaspeed Protege, and SRT 4... not in terms of overall power, but in terms of approach...

EVOs and STi's give you the power to play, but exact a huge price... these other new compacts, like the Spec, give you good power and handling, but don't make you pay a huge premium over the stock versions of the base car... and that's what American Muscle has traditionally been about... ear-to-ear grins at half the price of foreign exotica...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

ok wow, This is almost like a super Hater forum in a way...no need to bash.

Just remember ONE inportant saying that seems to be true in all cases...........*Technology is the ONLY substitute for cubic inches!* 

Nitrous oxide happens to be one of those technologies, along with turbo's and superchargers....Cheating would be driving your opponent off the track. Using a N02 system wouldn't be cheating, it would be using what you can to give you an advantage. Similar to putting a bigger carb on your engine and new cam in your bigblock. Gives you an advantage........


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

niky said:


> *Actually, it's a combination of weight, AWD and power... ever pick up Evo body panels... I can tell you this... those aluminum pieces are as light as paper... feels like you could crush them with your bare hands...  ...I'm watching my car-pimp work his way through a swap, and those body panels are liiiight... lighter than carbon-fiber or fiberglass pieces... and they are niiiice.
> *


Oh I agree... I was just saying that the 4wd is what really makes those cars stand out in a straight line. They are much lighter than the old school beasts. Now If we are talking road course.... haha! I would say this, way off topic of the threads intent but who cares? New cars are obviously going to be better cars than old ones. That's what technology does. There is though, something about riding around in a v8 that's going lump, lump at idle. And then after drive 5 1/2 mi, you need to fill up again. It's just nostalgia.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I will admit I miss my 76 olds but I LOVE my 91 SE-R


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree... the feel, the noise, the vibration, the weight, and the overwhelming torque... all make driving an old 8 a real memorable experience...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

thanx HELPERS!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *thanx HELPERS! *


How old are you nacho?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

when anyone thinks of old muscle cars...
why don't they think of Z cars


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Z cars aren't exactly muscle... they're more like svelte sports cars (except the 300s... which were HEAVY)... muscle generally refers to old-style high-displacement...

but yeah, I would like a Z... any Z...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

the Z was a muscle sports car back in the day...any car that can outrun a normal vette is a muscle car


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

how fast is a 454-SS in a quarter mile?
This kid says they do 9(dumb ass).and he says imports are like go-karts to him...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *how fast is a 454-SS in a quarter mile?
> This kid says they do 9(dumb ass).and he says imports are like go-karts to him... *


What forum are you reading?

Again how old are you?

Why am I still interested in these left field comments?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well lets see...a stock 454SS can easily do the quarter in 11...some work and it can easily do 9's. And yes imports are like go karts to us guys whose daily drivers are about 18feet long ! my nissan feels like a bumper car to me  and i dont mean that as an offense but to a person who is used to a big car imports do feel like gokarts. in a way they are gokarts...quick little motors in quick little cars with no overhang and quick steering response. and if you look at his profile he's 15yo. and i'm not going to bash on young people cause i'm only 17...i just happen to have spent my whole life dedicated to cars ....kinda sad huh


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> *well lets see...a stock 454SS can easily do the quarter in 11...some work and it can easily do 9's. And yes imports are like go karts to us guys whose daily drivers are about 18feet long ! my nissan feels like a bumper car to me  and i dont mean that as an offense but to a person who is used to a big car imports do feel like gokarts. in a way they are gokarts...quick little motors in quick little cars with no overhang and quick steering response. and if you look at his profile he's 15yo. and i'm not going to bash on young people cause i'm only 17...i just happen to have spent my whole life dedicated to cars ....kinda sad huh  *


I'm not dissing young people... i'm only 22 but jeez some peoples kids


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

how can a 454ss do 11's?
I dont think there's any MODERN chevys doing that,are they?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

..... ...i tell ya what...save yourself the embarrasment and research something before you start thinking you know it. Z06 easily does mid 11's and doesn't take much to do high 10's. 500rwhp gets you mid 10's in a 3000lbs car (provided driver knows how to launch). now how much power can an old 454 make? if i was at home i'd look it up in the book...but i'll tell you right now its close enough to 500 that i can bet it does 11 second. Do a little work like edelbrock performer and demon carb maybe a crane cam and you can do 10's and still get the groceries after. and will somebody close this thread i'm getting tired of it


----------



## IRF305 (Aug 18, 2003)

With the original polyglass tires it would take a southernly wind of 100 mph to get a 70 chevelle 454 into the 11's...HP ratings in 70 were rated at the flywheel...since 72 they have been rated at the rear tires...Due to the Usually auto tranny, long driveshaft and heavy components a 70 chevelle loses more power at the rear tires than we due at our fronts...It might only put out 375 RWHP...Add that to a 3800 LB car with 7" wide polyglasses and the car might do a high 13 or low 14...With slicks it'll do a high 12...The fastest muscle car for the most part was the aluminum engined 427 corvette(ZL1) and only with slicks would it go high 11's...Same for some hemi cars...The average "muscle car" only runs a high 14 to low 15...Any one of us could take one if we catch them snoozing... ...I had a 74 GTO with a 350 horse pontiac 400 and i though the car was fast as hell...One day i come up to a 80's 944 turbo and we decide to have some fun...We were NECK TO NECK up to about 125 when i started to pull a little bit...A 87 944 turbo runs a mid to high 15(just like our cars... )...I love V8 cars but anybody that KNOWS about cars cant put the imports down...In racing a win is a win and if my nitroused SE-R beats your bolted on 5.0 then its time for you to rethink your strategy...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

NAWSSSSSSSSSSS
I need two bottles, two big ones by today!


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm wondering if the 454SS he was askin about was the 91-92 Chevy 454SS? That was the actual model name of a short-bed half-ton pickup with a 454. It made somethin like 450 ft-lbs and 230 horse. Wasn't exactly quick but could pull a house. If that was the 454SS in question, then no way in hell would it would run 11's stock, much less 9's.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

when i was saying that a 454 would do 11 sec i meant with a little more modernized work like bigger exaust better air intake etc. that true though that most muscle cars do do 14 and 15 1/4s. i wondered about what he meant by 454ss also once i started thinking about it cause the trucks weren't much in performance but made good towing vehicles.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> *when i was saying that a 454 would do 11 sec i meant with a little more modernized work like bigger exaust better air intake etc. that true though that most muscle cars do do 14 and 15 1/4s. i wondered about what he meant by 454ss also once i started thinking about it cause the trucks weren't much in performance but made good towing vehicles. *


bullshit!
U tried to make me look stupid and guess what happened... 
U said it'll do 11's stock! 
Guess u aint that smart after all,SMARTASS!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

who said i tried to make you look stupid...you asked the question i just tried to reply from my knowledge. and if you're going to make an arguement out of it you're the one that said no modern chevy can do 11sec


btw, who's gonna run polyglasses?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Gsolo

Didnt u see i said "i didnt think",and then i asked if i was right,but u on the other hand,seemed so confident...


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

I know this thread is very ancient, but I came across it while searching for something else. Nitrous in a Sentra? Why not! These guys did it and with dyno results to boot....


----------

